# Reggae Music Thread



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

Please add your favorites! :jammin:

Jammin' by Bob Marley


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

*No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

*Johnny B. Goode - Peter Tosh*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

*In the Summertime - Shaggy*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

*Uptown Top Ranking - Althea and Donna*


----------



## Kitties (Aug 14, 2014)

We have an independent radio station here that plays and has all kinds of programs. Anyway whenever the Jamaican gentleman is on, I listen just to listen to his accent. He could read the phone book for all I care. Oh yes, and the music selection is unusually good too. Not sure of the artists names though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

*Don't Worry, Be Happy by Bobby McFerrin*

I never knew this before, but Robin Williams is in this video...rest peacefully Robin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

I like listening to the Jamaican accent too Kitties.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 16, 2014)

Not Reggae, but what a voice!

http://youtu.be/KFFlWtlDRqk


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Loved Harry Belafonte Shamhat, good memories there!  I still sing Day-O around the house sometimes, especially when I've bought or am eating a banana.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Dec 4, 2014)

AH! Marley, I was a huge fan, had a huge music collection starting in High school through my early 30's.

Version I never heard before of Buffalo Soldier with a little tidbit from Marley himself.  Sweet






I just ran across this cover of his redemption cool interpretation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;NaFlfaXJW4Y]http://youtu.be/NaFlfaXJW4Y[/video]


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 5, 2016)

Okay, I have to admit it was many years ago when I saw the movie. At the time we were very drunk and the catchphrase became " Dah mahn, he stole my bicycle!". I have to watch that movie again one day to really appreciate it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>


:yes:


----------



## Wren (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2016)

Close enough:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

*Wonderful, Unexpected collaberation!*

At 4:30 minutes in, the harmonica solo is epic!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)

Very unexpected


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2017)

Now that you mention it, might anybody know what the song was that was on an old episode of The Cosby Show-  Denise and one of her friends was watching it on t.v.?? 
When I saw part of the movie The Mighty Quinn, one of the songs sounded the same, but while the music was similar the lyrics didn't match up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Now that you mention it, might anybody know what the song was that was on an old episode of The Cosby Show-  Denise and one of her friends was watching it on t.v.??
> When I saw part of the movie The Mighty Quinn, one of the songs sounded the same, but while the music was similar the lyrics didn't match up.










[video=youtube_share;GFqffAsAEeA]https://youtu.be/GFqffAsAEeA[/video]


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2018)




----------



## MeAgain (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)




----------

